# Galveston - getting skunked on sharks. please help.



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

New to shark fishing and havent had any luck. Staying in a house just outside of town on sunbather lane just past the Holiday Inn resort. Been out the last three nights and got nothing to show for it. Using cut stingray and casting in the both the second and third guts. Current and seaweed have not been an issue. Using and 8 Oz spider weight and it's staying in the spot. Even tried some shad and only got smaller fish nipping at it. Any help is much appreciated. 

Should I try the Pass? I'd rather not but if I'm fishing a dead spot then I'm willing to drive down there. 

Thanks!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Try anything other than ray? I don't bother with rays anymore, I've had them sit and rot for 2 days while all my other lines got picked up around them. Catch some whiting or skipjack or hardheads and run them out, match the hatch, whatever's out there run it out.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Agree with above. Other change would be to get a yak (rent) and try soaking some baits deeper. Shark bite in shallow where you are fishing is often good early in the morning.


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Try anything other than ray? I don't bother with rays anymore, I've had them sit and rot for 2 days while all my other lines got picked up around them. Catch some whiting or skipjack or hardheads and run them out, match the hatch, whatever's out there run it out.


Do I cut the whiting or hard heads or use whole fish?


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

And us skipjack just the shad you get from the bait shop?


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Baitshop will do if thats all you can find, but i have much better results with fresh bait. Pick up some fresh dead shrimp and catch whiting in the wade gut, or throw spec rigs for ladyfish, sandtrout, and small jacks. Use these for the shark baits, try both whole and halved baits. Whitings my go to year round, ladyfish are great late summer baits, and a live sandtrout can be killer too. I agree with justin, rays dont get stolen as easily, but produce a slower bite, at least for me.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Live bait under duress is like a dinner bell. Hook the whiting in his back if you can drop it where you want to. If you have to cast, try his nose.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe the sharks were in the first gut. Cut bait that is bloody is good. A large mullet. Interesting you are trying to catch a shark as I am trying to avoid them. They do make for a fun fight.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with everyone else about using something other than stingray for bait. You also have to keep in mind that for the past several days, and continuing into next week, we have been on the dark side of the moon and are having very weak tides. The moon and tides are one of the most important factors when planing a fishing trip. By next Wednesday the tides will be twice as strong as they are right now. If you can get back out there late next week, I could almost guarantee you would have more action.


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Catch the whiting on most cut baits?


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I buy fresh dead shrimp, hook on a #8 long shank hook, thread the shrimp on like a plastic, with a coupla split shot and cast from knee deep, the whiting are typically very shallow. Its almost impossible not to catch whiting this way. Doubledrop and sabiki rigs work too, but from my experience no need to overcomplicate it. Will get plenty bait this way, plus the odd red and pup drum. A good way to keep busy while waiting on the runs too.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Whiting will get crabbed quicker than rays though, especially if its cut, so be prepared to check your baits more often. Ill usually check the first time within an hour, then adjust my rebaiting times as needed from there.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

mullethead00 said:


> Live bait under duress is like a dinner bell. Hook the whiting in his back if you can drop it where you want to. If you have to cast, try his nose.


^^^this^^^

My favorite shark bait is the biggest live mullet I can find hooked in the tail. If you are dropping the baits, hook as many as you can fit on the hook. If your bait resembles a lost stringer of struggling fish all the better. It's well known that sharks follow scent, but their ability to sense vibrations in the water (electroreception) is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Maybe the sharks were in the first gut. Cut bait that is bloody is good. A large mullet. Interesting you are trying to catch a shark as I am trying to avoid them. They do make for a fun fight.


first gut or move to Surfside..heard a boy got bit there yesterday or today...


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it legal to use parts of a king fish for sharks? Or is it considered a game fish?


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

catch whiting on dead shrimp, cut whiting in half and throw away the tail, rig the head and cast it out... beware that large stingrays also love this bait


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

Someone texted a friend I'm with and said something about got to "10 mile" don't know what he's talking about. Anyone know?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

A whiting or two a cast on fishbites. Make sure to use a very small hook. I was missing a bunch until I bent the hooks out a little with some pliers. It was game over after that. We only hooked sailcats on 200 yard short drops big runs were 500+ out.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Side note.....

If you use ladyfish or any other sort of soft meat such as that, be prepared to stay busy running baits out. That stuff doesnt sit out there forever and the worst thing in the world, to me at least, is reeling in a baitless hook wondering how long its been that way..... 

Want a sturdy bait other than stingray? Try sheepshead...


----------

